# Anderson Silva Sig



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a sig someone made for me, i don't have a premium account so if someone wants to use it they can.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Really good sig...besides the text


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Really good sig...besides the text


haha, thats the best part


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

If someone wanted to use it Im sure they could get the text out if they wanted.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Very bad cut on Anderson also. But still its pretty good.


----------

